# October Group Buy - Craft Supplies



## mg_dreyer (Oct 17, 2012)

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount of 13%. This is a very limited buy. This buy is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread OR until October 21 at 11:59 P.D.T., whichever occurs first. 

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:
•	There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
•	PM me to get in – first 10 in are in.
•	Also reply to this tread so others know when the ten is met.

DEADLINES:
•	First 10 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
•	Spreadsheet must be returned by Sunday October 21, 2012 (Midnight – CST)
•	PayPal (only payment option) by Monday October 22, 2012 (Midnight – CST)
•	International orders will NOT be accommodated

PAYPAL ONLY:
I will be placing the order on Wednesday October 24, 2012. If you have not made the PP payment by that time scheduled above I will drop you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and then not follow through, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. 

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to $10.85 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box (within USA). It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. 

KITS AVAILABLE:
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy! (The extra 13% discount is based on the total order dollar amount which I am sure the buy will exceed). I used a previous group buy spreadsheet but did go through and update any price changes as well as a couple of plating differences. However, any changes or inaccuracies will be corrected when order is placed with CSUSA. I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me. 

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy. Tubes and bushings for the kits will be included. No other items will be included. 

There will be NO backorders. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions. I have called to confirm with CSUSA and they have a large quantity available right now of all kits, so this shouldn’t be an issue, but please understand if it happens. 

DOMESTIC INSURANCE:
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it. I will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then PM me and I will calculate the cost. 

The attached spreadsheet (Pen Kit Spreadsheet) will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 13% discount from CSUSA, provided the dollar amount is high enough. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 13%. If we do not exceed the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy, but I do not anticipate this to be a problem. You will notice that the spreadsheet includes 2 small fees: a handling fee and a fee to cover the PayPal costs. 

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Again, please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 10 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.” I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a new block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

Post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Silverado (Oct 17, 2012)

Please count me in on this buy. Thanks Mark for taking this on.
I am good for at least 20 plus kits.

Regards,
Tim


----------



## kronewi (Oct 17, 2012)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.


----------



## fitty (Oct 17, 2012)

Could me in for at least 10


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Oct 17, 2012)

Count me in for at least 10


----------



## RDH79 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Im in*

I will be in for at least 10.
Thanks
Rich H.


----------



## dennisg (Oct 17, 2012)

I will buy at least 10 pen kits.


----------



## tim self (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm in for 10+


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## SteveG (Oct 17, 2012)

I will join this buy and commit to min purchase of 10 kits and all requirements of the buy.
And thanks for doing it!
Steve


----------



## dansills (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm in for at least 10 kits


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 17, 2012)

I have my October 10. This is closed.

Thanks for looking.....


----------



## NotURMailman (Oct 17, 2012)

Wish I'd seen this earlier, filled up quick and I can see why... This place rocks!


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 18, 2012)

Mark, I had indicated an interest in participating on Monday.  I would like to be a standby to join this group if you have any spots open.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## rkimery (Oct 18, 2012)

Ill be a standby too! 
I'll get at least 10 kits.


----------



## kugler (Oct 19, 2012)

Blast!


----------



## Jeb (Oct 22, 2012)

For future reference guys can UK members be involved with theses deals.....thanks


----------



## Monty (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeb said:


> For future reference guys can UK members be involved with theses deals.....thanks


Depends on if the person running the Group Buy wishes to include International orders.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 23, 2012)

We are on schedule. All payments are in and I will place the order tomorrow.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 24, 2012)

We are still on schedule. Order was placed. One issue- The Aero Click Pen Black / Titanium / Chrome is back ordered. When I asked for estimated in stock date it was mid-January. I do not want to keep this open that long - so the Aeros above where not ordered. I will work out the refund when I ship. I will send a check.

I will let you know when I ship.

Mark


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 29, 2012)

Tracking Code has order coming in tomorrow. I will send it out as soon as I can get to them.


----------



## Silverado (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the update Mark.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Got everything last night except the back ordered Aero kits. I sorted them out and have them ready for shipping either today or tomorrow. The good news is the only order that I messed up was my own. I will send individual emails with tracking when I send out the packages.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Everything is shipping tomorrow. You will get trackingnumbers at that time. The Aero pens were back ordered (only one plating) so I cancelled them They are expected in in January and I did not feel like holding open until then. I refunded your money in the form of a check. It is in the amount of the kits minus the 13% taken on the bottom - so you are even, One set of bushings did not come in and I credited that person also.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Nov 5, 2012)

Mark,

Thank you very much for taking on the group buy.  It takes a lot to run one and I know we all appreciate the work that went into it.

Thanks again,
Robert


----------



## mg_dreyer (Nov 5, 2012)

Please let me know when your orders come in so I can completely close this out. Two already have their orders - so I assume everyone will be either today or tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## kronewi (Nov 5, 2012)

Received mine and all is well.

Thanks for running the buy!!

Kevin


----------



## fitty (Nov 5, 2012)

Received my today. Thank you very much for running this. 

mark


----------



## dennisg (Nov 6, 2012)

I got mine on Saturday. It was correct. You've done a great job. Thanks for you efforts.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 6, 2012)

ManyThanks!  Got my goodies.


----------



## SteveG (Nov 6, 2012)

I just received my order...all is good. Thanks for your efforts Mark.
Steve Guzy


----------



## plano_harry (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks Mark!  Got mine a few days ago, all perfect.  Already built a couple of them.

Harry


----------



## dansills (Nov 7, 2012)

Received mine ... Thanks again for running this!!!


----------



## mg_dreyer (Nov 9, 2012)

Everyone received their packages (one to still confirm content - when they get in town). I am considering this post closed and I thank everyone for replying to my emails and posts. This was rather painless for those who want to run one. I also want to let you know dealing with Craft Supplies on a mid size order was flawless. Thanks all.


----------

